# "Honey I Shrunk the Car"...were to get this/...



## EBvette (May 1, 2007)

Saw several photos of MINI with the windscreen banners "Honey, I Shrunk the Car", I live in Virginia and would LOVE to get one...anybody know who sells them? :thumbup:


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Take a pic of what you want to a sign shop and they can make it for you :thumbup:


----------



## EBvette (May 1, 2007)

Does anybody know the length of the MINI windshield at the top from left to right?


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

don't know where you can pick the sticker up from. Here's a shot I took at a MINI Rally here in Scottsdale. (Take a look at one of my threads in this forum. I have plenty of MINI pics in it).


----------

